# LA spoke steering wheel



## elhippie64

does anyone have an old LA wheels spoke steering wheel for sale??


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

get a banjo steering wheel from grant.go on grantproducts.com


----------



## AWSOM69

The LA Wires spoke steering wheel you are referring to was actually made by another company. As far as I know they are still being made. Someone on here asked the same question a while back and I found the name of the company for them. You can do a search, but it was a while ago. The Grant's are nice but I prefer the LA Wire style.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Jul 28 2006, 07:12 PM~5861161
> *The LA Wires spoke steering wheel you are referring to was actually made by another company. As far as I know they are still being made. Someone on here asked the same question a while back and I found the name of the company for them. You can do a search, but it was a while ago. The Grant's are nice but I prefer the LA Wire style.
> *


yeah they actually have nipples on them like the rims...grants don't, but i got tired of looking!!!


----------



## dippin84cutty

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jul 28 2006, 04:51 PM~5861084
> *get a banjo steering wheel from grant.go on grantproducts.com
> *


 ya i got one one on my ride i like it


----------



## MR. BUICK

Grant


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Aug 11 2006, 07:54 PM~5950302
> *Grant
> *


heres mine:


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Aug 12 2006, 02:10 PM~5954129
> *heres mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's the shit right there! :biggrin:


----------



## dippin84cutty

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Aug 12 2006, 10:08 PM~5956084
> *That's the shit right there! :biggrin:
> *


^ damn same one i got in the cutty :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AWSOM69

I have both a Grant and the last LA Wire Wheel steering wheel sold. The LA Wire steering wheels are Molinas and they have them at Ronnie's Electronics on Highland Avenue in National City, Ca.


----------



## 298CADDY

i been lookin for one of those but i think i like this one better :0


----------



## Guest

I'd like to get my hands on another LA Wire steering wheel, I got 2 now, both are being customized a little


----------



## elhippie64

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 14 2006, 02:49 AM~5963292
> *I'd like to get my hands on another LA Wire steering wheel, I got 2 now, both are being customized a little
> *



damn, you have 2 and both are bieng customized.
Im only lookingfor 1  , unless you send me one of yours. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

> *I'd like to get my hands on another LA Wire steering wheel, I got 2 now, both are being customized a little wink.gif*


You got any pics to pm me of one?


----------



## Guest

iSN'T lA wIRE WHEELS PRODUCTS MADE IN cHINA??


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 14 2006, 03:49 PM~5966970
> *iSN'T lA wIRE WHEELS PRODUCTS MADE IN cHINA??
> *


CHALE THEY ARE MADE IN LA HOMES


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd

> _Originally posted by 298CADDY_@Aug 14 2006, 12:56 AM~5963017
> *i been lookin for one of those but i think i like this one better :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wuuuuuuuuuut that is a sick ass steering wheel!!! where can i get one!?!?!!? that looks nicee


----------



## AWSOM69

> _Originally posted by 298CADDY_@Aug 13 2006, 11:56 PM~5963017
> *i been lookin for one of those but i think i like this one better :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Too gaudy


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Aug 16 2006, 10:32 PM~5983813
> *Too gaudy
> *



not for a show car though!

I still perfer chains over anything though!


----------



## OGJordan

Show car or not, that's terrible. But to each his own.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Aug 13 2006, 09:45 PM~5961165
> *I have both a Grant and the last LA Wire Wheel steering wheel sold. The LA Wire steering wheels are Molinas and they have them at on Highland Avenue in National City, Ca.
> *



good info...


----------



## Raysyouth

Agreed, To gaudy, But i like the first one, its clean.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Aug 16 2006, 10:32 PM~5983813
> *Too gaudy
> *



It's like we don't know it is a Caddi  , some people don't know the meaning of the word over done.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by elhippie64_@Jul 28 2006, 03:56 PM~5860207
> *does anyone have an old LA wheels spoke steering wheel for sale??
> *


anyonw got one that they want to sale...???????????


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Aug 24 2006, 02:32 AM~6031132
> *It's like we don't know it is a Caddi  , some people don't know the meaning of the word over done.
> *


Truer words were never spoken. People put their logos (chevy, impala, etc) in leafing, painting, extra emblems, plaques, sterring wheels...everything. :uh: My painter asked if I wanted the impala deer incorporated in my patterns...i was like "hell no!"


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

What does the LA wheel look like? Somebody post a pic. :angry:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Feb 8 2008, 10:37 PM~9900150
> *What does the LA wheel look like? Somebody post a pic. :angry:
> *


 Cleo had one in her '62 in the movie "Set it Off"


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Feb 9 2008, 12:37 AM~9900150
> *What does the LA wheel look like? Somebody post a pic. :angry:
> *


if you have to ask.ten you dont need to knoe...hahahhahhahah :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 8 2008, 11:30 PM~9900092
> *Truer words were never spoken. People put their logos (chevy, impala, etc) in leafing, painting, extra emblems, plaques, sterring wheels...everything. :uh: My painter asked if I wanted the impala deer incorporated in my patterns...i was like "hell no!"
> *



lol i used to laugh at all these cars n trucks around here that will have a big ugly banner that says S-10 or MUSTANG, like anyone who does or doesnt care couldnt tell.

I wanted to get one that said CAR

then i was gonna start a company called Car Racing


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Feb 13 2008, 03:22 PM~9934855
> *lol i used to laugh at all these cars n trucks around here that will have a big ugly banner that says  S-10  or MUSTANG, like anyone who does or doesnt care couldnt tell.
> 
> I wanted to get one that said CAR
> 
> then i was gonna start a company called Car Racing
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

might as well, thats about the size of it.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 8 2008, 10:41 PM~9900189
> *Cleo had one in her '62 in the movie "Set it Off"
> *


  gotcha.


----------



## layn22sonframe

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 8 2008, 10:41 PM~9900189
> *Cleo had one in her '62 in the movie "Set it Off"
> *


 :0 :0 :0 I'VE BEEN LOOKING FOR THAT STEERING WHEEL FOR YEARS!!! PLEASE POST A PIC AND WHERE I CAN GET ONE!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin

Yeah I need to get one of these! Either the 2 or 4 spoke, who's got one for sale?


----------



## manu samoa

Someone pm conrad(gold rush) ...he worked closely with la wire for years over in paramount


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 18 2009, 08:11 PM~13617187
> *Yeah I need to get one of these! Either the 2 or 4 spoke, who's got one for sale?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man i can't find this fucker anywhere anybody got a web site?It would be greatly appreciated.

And yes i have done a search on this site and on ebay.


----------



## fairydust87

my boyfriend had 1 in his mini back in the day....the 2 spoke 1


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 19 2009, 11:09 PM~13626275
> *Man i can't find this fucker anywhere anybody got a web site?It would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> And yes i have done a search on this site and on ebay.
> *


x2, that 2 spoke one is nice


----------



## JustCruisin

:banghead: :nosad: Shit! What have I done! Now everyone's gonna get one!


----------



## lethaljoe

yea that wheel is sick. i like the 2 spoke


----------



## 1229




----------



## Kandy Drippa

:thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 20 2009, 01:57 AM~13627707
> *:banghead:  :nosad: Shit! What have I done! Now everyone's gonna get one!
> *


LoL, i've been looking for some time now and passed up a couple that looked worn thinking i could find a new one, no luck yet :angry:


----------



## JustCruisin

I forgot "Punch 84" used to have one!


----------



## excalibur

someone (like zenith, hint hint) needs to start producing these again.


----------



## acosta512

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Apr 27 2009, 06:38 PM~13706703
> *someone  (like zenith,  hint hint)  needs to start producing these again.
> *


Hell yeah...


----------



## Rivi Roller

ive got 2-3 hundred for a 2 prong depending on condition


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 20 2009, 06:23 PM~13635147
> *I forgot "Punch 84" used to have one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I loved PUNCH 84-- but I thought the interior was so cheesy lookin


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 20 2009, 08:19 AM~13629144
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 27 2009, 10:32 PM~13709919
> *I loved PUNCH 84-- but I thought the interior was so cheesy lookin
> *


X2

Looks like someone tore apart a 90's boom box and slapped em in the dash


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Apr 27 2009, 07:38 PM~13707349
> *Hell yeah...
> *


X1234455667788905646


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 20 2009, 08:23 PM~13635147
> *I forgot "Punch 84" used to have one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Got more pics of this thing?


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Apr 30 2009, 01:19 PM~13743714
> *Got more pics of this thing?
> *


The wheel or the truck? I have the LRM issue it was featured in right in front of me. March 96'


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 30 2009, 05:25 PM~13746435
> *The wheel or the truck? I have the LRM issue it was featured in right in front of me. March 96'
> *


pics :cheesy:


----------



## 95 Fleetwood

I've been looking for one of these for years, had to settle for the grant banjo steering wheel


----------



## JustCruisin

Alright. I've come to the conclusion that finding one of these is near impossible, so I said "Hell, I'll make my own!"
Got an old school wheel from the salvage yard for 20 bux and cut the foam grip off.
Had the adapter on it too..








Had some round tubing laying around from a buddys lac that will be the collar/hub mounting point. That shrapnel on top is the spring perch off his axle tube.








Got the tubing machined on both sides and got over 2 dozen raw spokes and nipples.








Still mocking everything up before I start drilling holes. Need to get the nipples dechromed before any welding too.









It's not going to be the fastest buildup cuz I'm painting 90coupedraggn's Fleetwood, which is TOP priority. This will be something I can work on while the paint's curing. :biggrin: Any feedback is appreciated, still deciding what spoke style to do..


----------



## Kandy Drippa

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 5 2009, 05:25 PM~13794336
> *Alright. I've come to the conclusion that finding one of these is near impossible, so I said "Hell, I'll make my own!"
> Got an old school wheel from the salvage yard for 20 bux and cut the foam grip off.
> Had the adapter on it too..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had some round tubing laying around from a buddys lac that will be the collar/hub mounting point. That shrapnel on top is the spring perch off his axle tube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the tubing machined on both sides and got over 2 dozen raw spokes and nipples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still mocking everything up before I start drilling holes.  Need to get the nipples dechromed before any welding too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not going to be the fastest buildup cuz I'm painting 90coupedraggn's Fleetwood, which is TOP priority.  This will be something I can work on while the paint's curing. :biggrin: Any feedback is appreciated, still deciding what spoke style to do..
> *


price on some spokes...i want 14!


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 5 2009, 05:25 PM~13794336
> * Any feedback is appreciated, still deciding what spoke style to do..
> *



Just make sure it's nice and solid, don't want it working loose on a hard turn, could be a disaster.

Great idea though!


----------



## 77towncar

question for just crusin u planin on monting the sopkes straight to the round wheel or to blocks like the la one.


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by show-bound+May 5 2009, 10:33 PM~13798550-->
> 
> 
> 
> price on some spokes...i want 14![/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think I'll have that many left over after I do my wheel,sorry man..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 10:32 AM~13802444
> *Just make sure it's nice and solid, don't want it working loose on a hard turn, could be a disaster.
> Great idea though!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah! I forgot to specify this *won't* be a show wheel, I'm gonna build it swang worthy! It's going in my Coupe D and that's the car that I'm not cutting corners on..
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-77towncar_@May 7 2009, 09:17 PM~13820965
> *question for just crusin u planin on monting the sopkes straight to the round wheel or to blocks like the la one.*


Hey man, ain't seen you on here in awhile! I am drilling holes in the wheel and welding the threaded spoke to it with the nipple ... damn it's too hard to explain, I'll post up pics soon. It'll make more sense :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 5 2009, 05:25 PM~13794336
> *Alright. I've come to the conclusion that finding one of these is near impossible, so I said "Hell, I'll make my own!"
> Got an old school wheel from the salvage yard for 20 bux and cut the foam grip off.
> Had the adapter on it too..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had some round tubing laying around from a buddys lac that will be the collar/hub mounting point. That shrapnel on top is the spring perch off his axle tube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the tubing machined on both sides and got over 2 dozen raw spokes and nipples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still mocking everything up before I start drilling holes.  Need to get the nipples dechromed before any welding too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not going to be the fastest buildup cuz I'm painting 90coupedraggn's Fleetwood, which is TOP priority.  This will be something I can work on while the paint's curing. :biggrin: Any feedback is appreciated, still deciding what spoke style to do..
> *


Looking good man,keep them pics coming :thumbsup: 
As for a style i like the one that you have pictured to me any more than that would kinda just look like the banjo.


----------



## 90coupedraggn

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 5 2009, 05:25 PM~13794336
> *Alright. I've come to the conclusion that finding one of these is near impossible, so I said "Hell, I'll make my own!"
> Got an old school wheel from the salvage yard for 20 bux and cut the foam grip off.
> Had the adapter on it too..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had some round tubing laying around from a buddys lac that will be the collar/hub mounting point. That shrapnel on top is the spring perch off his axle tube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the tubing machined on both sides and got over 2 dozen raw spokes and nipples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still mocking everything up before I start drilling holes.  Need to get the nipples dechromed before any welding too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not going to be the fastest buildup cuz I'm painting 90coupedraggn's Fleetwood, which is TOP priority.  This will be something I can work on while the paint's curing. :biggrin: Any feedback is appreciated, still deciding what spoke style to do..
> *


Feedback put lots of spokes on it the only thing that LA Wire should have done just my 2 cents!


----------



## Rivi Roller

i need one of these preferably 2 spoke. please message if you have one.


----------



## 817Lowrider

did this ever work out?


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 1 2010, 05:51 PM~16479833
> *did this ever work out?
> *


x2!


----------



## JustCruisin

I have to get back to work on this thing, get it completed!!


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 5 2009, 03:25 PM~13794336
> *Alright. I've come to the conclusion that finding one of these is near impossible, so I said "Hell, I'll make my own!"
> Got an old school wheel from the salvage yard for 20 bux and cut the foam grip off.
> Had the adapter on it too..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had some round tubing laying around from a buddys lac that will be the collar/hub mounting point. That shrapnel on top is the spring perch off his axle tube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the tubing machined on both sides and got over 2 dozen raw spokes and nipples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still mocking everything up before I start drilling holes.  Need to get the nipples dechromed before any welding too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not going to be the fastest buildup cuz I'm painting 90coupedraggn's Fleetwood, which is TOP priority.  This will be something I can work on while the paint's curing. :biggrin: Any feedback is appreciated, still deciding what spoke style to do..
> *


thats a bad ass idea to make your own.....make a 72 spoke one and its sold! :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd

yeah homie get back on it... 

we would probably ALL buy one! 

all chrome, 2 areas of spokes like the one you are kaing now for me homie!


----------



## R.O.VILLE

T
T
T


----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Apr 26 2010, 08:02 PM~17311580
> *yeah homie get back on it...
> 
> we would probably ALL buy one!
> 
> all chrome, 2 areas of spokes like the one you are kaing now for me homie!
> *


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 25 2010, 10:46 PM~17301992
> *I have to get back to work on this thing, get it completed!!
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## elhippie64

cant belive i forgot about this topic,,


any updates on that wheel being made???


----------



## THE509PIMP

WE WANNA SEE PROGRESS TO THIS 5YR OLD TOPIC


----------



## rlowrod

Here's mine.
Custom made, not exactly LA WIRE,  . the chip is the horn button and YES it really does work when you push it. :biggrin:


----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by rlowrod_@Jun 10 2010, 12:24 PM~17749885
> *Here's mine.
> Custom made, not exactly LA WIRE,   . the chip is the horn button and YES it really does work when you push it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

I WANT ONE OF THOSE WHEELS TOO.. BUT I ONLY SEE THE GRANT ONE.. BLAHHHH..


----------



## THE509PIMP

> _Originally posted by rlowrod_@Jun 10 2010, 11:24 AM~17749885
> *Here's mine.
> Custom made, not exactly LA WIRE,   . the chip is the horn button and YES it really does work when you push it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good


----------



## R.O.VILLE

T
T
T


----------



## slo




----------



## JustCruisin

Agghhhh.... I would have mine done if I had a TIG welder!!! :run:


----------



## 83caddyhopper

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Apr 26 2010, 02:00 PM~17305720
> *thats a bad ass idea to make your own.....make a 72 spoke one and its sold! :thumbsup:
> *


x2 a 72 spoke one would match my 72s great.... cant wait to see how this one turns out...


----------



## fool2

> _Originally posted by rlowrod_@Jun 10 2010, 11:24 AM~17749885
> *Here's mine.
> Custom made, not exactly LA WIRE,   . the chip is the horn button and YES it really does work when you push it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they should really come out with this


----------



## 19jaquez84




----------



## The wagon

pic of my 

your yours look very good


----------



## JustCruisin

This came in the mail today, it'll have to do til I finish the one I'm building.. :biggrin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 9 2010, 01:24 PM~19283928
> *This came in the mail today, it'll have to do til I finish the one I'm building.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 9 2010, 01:24 PM~19283928
> *This came in the mail today, it'll have to do til I finish the one I'm building.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did you give the guy what 
he was asking for it on E-BAY?
Or did you get it cheaper?


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Dec 9 2010, 04:41 PM~19285464
> *Did you give the guy what
> he was asking for it on E-BAY?
> Or did you get it cheaper?
> *


No, I got it cheaper.. Made 2 offers, second one he accepted.. A *Grant* woodgrain with car emblem horn button(chevy,cadillac,buick) costs more than what I paid! :cheesy: I would have given him what he was asking for such a rare steering wheel though, would've paid ALOT more actually.. cuz where else would I find one? :0


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 9 2010, 01:24 PM~19283928
> *This came in the mail today, it'll have to do til I finish the one I'm building.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice come up bro


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 9 2010, 09:20 PM~19287981
> *No, I got it cheaper.. Made 2 offers, second one he accepted.. A Grant woodgrain with car emblem horn button(chevy,cadillac,buick) costs more than what I paid! :cheesy: I would have given him what he was asking for such a rare steering wheel though, would've paid ALOT more actually.. cuz where else would I find one?  :0
> *


VERY nice buy bro :thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka+Dec 9 2010, 02:20 PM~19284313-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE! [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 09:54 PM~19288345
> *Nice come up bro*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LacN_Thru_@Dec 9 2010, 10:09 PM~19288510
> *VERY nice buy bro :thumbsup: *


Thanks! I didn't think I'd ever find one.. Searching *wire wheel* on Ebay at 3 in the morning I stumbled across it.. I was just a lil bit excited, it's pretty damn clean!
This is the last sentence in the seller's ad:


> *It's in great condition and been sitting in my closet for just about 15 years.*


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 10 2010, 02:28 AM~19290313
> *Thanks! I didn't think I'd ever find one.. Searching wire wheel on Ebay at 3 in the morning I stumbled across it..  I was just a lil bit excited, it's pretty damn clean!
> This is the last sentence in the seller's ad:
> *


this topic started in 06...thats the only one i seen as to date...


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 10 2010, 09:21 AM~19291096
> *this topic started in 06...thats the only one i seen as to date...
> *


i just took a pic of 2 that i have.



the one with 4 rows of spokes, i removed the wrapping to get it re-plated eventually (the factory chrome wasnt that nice). so all it needs is chrome plating and upholstery.




the one with 2 rows of spokes was a wood wheel. i removed the outer rim and a friend of mine is making a new rim that he plans to TIG weld on and smooth out and i will have the entire thing chromed.


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 10 2010, 09:18 AM~19291355
> *i just took a pic of 2 that i have.
> the one with 4 rows of spokes, i removed the wrapping to get it re-plated eventually (the factory chrome wasnt that nice). so all it needs is chrome plating and upholstery.
> the one with 2 rows of spokes was a wood wheel. i removed the outer rim and a friend of mine is making a new rim that he plans to TIG weld on and smooth out and i will have the entire thing chromed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I saved yer pic the first time you posted them, still look the same... :cheesy: So, if I pull this black leather off, is there a plastic surround that goes over the metal wheel? It looks like the rim on yer 4-way one is real skinny.. I need to get it rewrapped with a different color, or if it's a solid rim I'd paint it to match..


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 10 2010, 11:48 PM~19297985
> *I saved yer pic the first time you posted them, still look the same... :cheesy:  So, if I pull this black leather off, is there a plastic surround that goes over the metal wheel? It looks like the rim on yer 4-way one is real skinny.. I need to get it rewrapped with a different color, or if it's a solid rim I'd paint it to match..
> *


when you pull the wrapping off, there is going to be foam padding the is wrapped around the rim. 


and yea, i havent touched those steering wheels in a long time. no need for them right now. thought about getting both of them ready for upholstery and selling them.


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 12 2010, 08:22 AM~19306248
> *when you pull the wrapping  off, there is going to be foam padding the is wrapped around the rim.
> and yea, i havent touched those steering wheels in a long time. no need for them right now. thought about getting both of them ready for upholstery and selling them.*


Interested in the bottom one.
(two rows of spokes)


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by lethaljoe_@Apr 20 2009, 06:27 AM~13628438
> *yea that wheel is sick. i like the 2 spoke
> *


HAHAHA I've been lookin at the Banjo ones myself. I forgot all bout the LA wire ones.


----------



## ivan619

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Aug 13 2006, 07:45 PM~5961165
> *I have both a Grant and the last LA Wire Wheel steering wheel sold. The LA Wire steering wheels are Molinas and they have them at Ronnie's Electronics on Highland Avenue in National City, Ca.
> *


----------



## ericg

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Grant-Banjo...sQ5fAccessories

i just ordered this one for now


----------



## DanielDucati

:thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin

Greenade


----------



## OutHopeU

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jan 15 2011, 12:11 AM~19602788
> *Greenade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## AGUILAR3

BANJO on my 56 VW SC


----------



## 1229

got this one for sale. comes with brand new Ididit chrome Adapter w/horn contacts. Adapter fits 60's and up GM.

needs recovering and a horn button. It uses the style of horn button that is held in with an o-ring. A lot of companies sell them, Billet Specialties has some really clean ones.


----------



## elhippie64

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 25 2011, 10:09 AM~19692411
> *got this one for sale. comes with brand new Ididit chrome Adapter w/horn contacts. Adapter fits 60's and up GM.
> 
> needs recovering and a horn button. It uses the style of horn button that is held in with an o-ring. A lot of companies sell them, Billet Specialties has some really clean ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




how much you asking for it????


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by elhippie64_@Jan 25 2011, 08:53 PM~19697053
> *how much you asking for it????
> *


PM sent


----------



## bam_bam

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 25 2011, 10:09 AM~19692411
> *got this one for sale. comes with brand new Ididit chrome Adapter w/horn contacts. Adapter fits 60's and up GM.
> 
> needs recovering and a horn button. It uses the style of horn button that is held in with an o-ring. A lot of companies sell them, Billet Specialties has some really clean ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bam_bam

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 26 2011, 11:38 AM~19703103
> *PM sent
> *


x2


----------



## bam_bam

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 5 2009, 03:25 PM~13794336
> *Alright. I've come to the conclusion that finding one of these is near impossible, so I said "Hell, I'll make my own!"
> Got an old school wheel from the salvage yard for 20 bux and cut the foam grip off.
> Had the adapter on it too..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had some round tubing laying around from a buddys lac that will be the collar/hub mounting point. That shrapnel on top is the spring perch off his axle tube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the tubing machined on both sides and got over 2 dozen raw spokes and nipples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still mocking everything up before I start drilling holes.  Need to get the nipples dechromed before any welding too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not going to be the fastest buildup cuz I'm painting 90coupedraggn's Fleetwood, which is TOP priority.  This will be something I can work on while the paint's curing. :biggrin: Any feedback is appreciated, still deciding what spoke style to do..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by elhippie64_@Jan 25 2011, 08:53 PM~19697053
> *how much you asking for it????
> *


$200 SHIPPED WITH ADAPTER.


----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 1 2011, 07:03 AM~19754638
> *$200 SHIPPED WITH ADAPTER.
> *


----------



## CADI-PUSHA

> _Originally posted by 298CADDY_@Aug 14 2006, 12:56 AM~5963017
> *i been lookin for one of those but i think i like this one better :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Aug 12 2006, 03:10 PM~5954129
> *heres mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow:


----------



## HYDRO'sOnly

Its back out now :0 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/New-Grant-B...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## natisfynest

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/L-A-Wire-Wh...5#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 9 2010, 02:24 PM~19283928
> *This came in the mail today, it'll have to do til I finish the one I'm building.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I need that style horn button and i'm also curious what else i need to attach the button or is it just the button? Also, is that just a regular wire wheel chip in the center?


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Apr 22 2011, 08:08 PM~20398961
> *I need that style horn button and i'm also curious what else i need to attach the button or is it just the button?  Also, is that just a regular wire wheel chip in the center?
> *


This one would probably work, LeCarra has 9-hole mount steering wheels like the LA's..
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Lecarra-Hor...=item5adff02a5b


----------



## Boy.HighClass

What adapter is needed for the la wire one I just picked one up thanks


----------



## lone star

ididit sells the stuff u need i just bought adapter and horn button chrome, not billet


----------



## topd0gg




----------



## down79

what is the best size of steering wheel for a cutlass..13 or 14 inch?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

lone star said:


> ididit sells the stuff u need i just bought adapter and horn button chrome, not billet


Post up some pics of your wheel


----------



## lone star

waiting for adapter and horn button, should be here mid-week. ill install the wheel this saturday hopefully


----------



## lone star

complete LA wire steering wheel, ididit gold adapter with horn button, roadster chip to match the wheels on the car


----------



## Boy.HighClass

i think i have a different one


----------



## JustCruisin

This 5-year old thread is finally getting some action, nice to see these wheels coming out of the woodworks!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

:0:0:0:0:0:0:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

holy fuck... them are some nice wheels... im happy with my grant though...


----------



## SPOOK82

lone star said:


> complete LA wire steering wheel, ididit gold adapter with horn button, roadster chip to match the wheels on the car


NICE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

they should make a wheel that is fully spoked


----------



## stonegrips

lone star said:


> complete LA wire steering wheel, ididit gold adapter with horn button, roadster chip to match the wheels on the car



damn,cuz you hooked tht shit up,tht is really a nice ass wheel cuz,you wnt to make some more? seems like your getting some grate reviews hommie.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

stonegrips said:


> damn,cuz you hooked tht shit up,tht is really a nice ass wheel cuz,you wnt to make some more? seems like your getting some grate reviews hommie.


They were made by L.A. wire wheel company in the 90's, no longer being made.


----------



## baggedout81

I hate this thread.All this shit i cant find anywhere


----------



## Boy.HighClass

I think I may sell mine


----------



## Boy.HighClass

Or trade for hydro parts


----------



## stonegrips

cashmoneyspeed said:


> They were made by L.A. wire wheel company in the 90's, no longer being made.


yea,well i think we should do something about tht,cuz tht style wheel is gangsta fo-ever,hell im thinkin bout making one myself jst to put it on a stonegrip.


----------



## Mr Cucho

lone star said:


> complete LA wire steering wheel, ididit gold adapter with horn button, roadster chip to match the wheels on the car


 Oralre homie looks real firme hey mad loko i need one on chrome n gold let me know if u can ? Hit me up homie


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lone star said:


> complete LA wire steering wheel, ididit gold adapter with horn button, roadster chip to match the wheels on the car


Thats fuckn dope homie.. where mine at??


----------



## Boy.HighClass

Im selling my wheel 150 obo


----------



## lone star

do you have the adapter for it??


----------



## Blue94cady

cadillacBENe said:


> Im selling my wheel 150 obo


Sold paypal sent


----------



## Boy.HighClass

Thanks again


----------



## Blue94cady

Thank u cant wait to see it


----------



## Mr Cucho

Damm i lost this one im n hour frm Htown!! Some has 4 sale hit me up !!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

150 damn you told me 400?????????????????????????????????


----------



## Mr Cucho

lone star said:


> CHALE THEY ARE MADE IN LA HOMES


 Qvo homes do thet steel do make em or u know where i can get one?


----------



## Boy.HighClass

I never said 400 I said a la square used and at the time I was trying to get a adapter too


----------



## Blue94cady

Let me now wen u ship bro gracias


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

cadillacBENe said:


> Im selling my wheel 150 obo


Damn i missed this one. If the buyer wants to sell it, hit me up. To anyone else thinking of selling a 2 or 4 row wheel, send me a PM with pics and price.


----------



## Blue94cady

Blue94cady said:


> Sold paypal sent


WHATS UP BRO NO TRACKING # AND NO WHEEL LET ME NOW WHATS UP WETH THE TRACKING


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

cadillacBENe said:


> I never said 400 I said a la square used and at the time I was trying to get a adapter too


:uh:


----------



## Blue94cady

cadillacBENe said:


> Thanks again


Got it thanks bro


----------



## undr8ed

As sick as these look, they're fucking HEAVY!!! I didn't want to have to go in yearly to retighten my tilt column... Sold mine for dirt


----------



## SPOOK82

BUMP FOR THESE BAD AS LA WIRE WHEELS 


LOOKING TO BUY ONE IF ANYONE IS SELLING EM


----------



## firme63ragtop




----------



## Mr Cucho

Mr Cucho said:


> Qvo homes do thet steel do make em or u know where i can get one?


Orale Wat part of Los homes if u know?


----------



## 94 Fleetwood

I am also looking for a LA wire steering wheel If you know who makes them let me know or if anybody is wanting to get rid of one get at me 575-749-6565 or just pm me


----------



## edwardmack_88lac

lone star said:


> complete LA wire steering wheel, ididit gold adapter with horn button, roadster chip to match the wheels on the car


 in box me or lmk wussup with this one I want one for my caddy if you do have any is take this one or more is like to have this same one but wood grain preferred


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Im also on the search for one of these but no luck. Somebody needs to do a remake of these things they would make a kiling!


----------



## 1229

Wickeddragon68 said:


> Im also on the search for one of these but no luck. Somebody needs to do a remake of these things they would make a kiling!


doubtful anyone would ever make a "killing" selling these. youre looking at about 8 different manufacturing processes to end up with a complete wheel and that dont include the mounting adapters (available from Ididit) or the horn buttons. 

at the end of the day, if you dont sell 100 of these RIGHT AWAY, you would be making them for the fun of it and thats assuming you own a machine shop/fabrication shop. and either way, you wont make any profit unless you bite the bullet and have them made in china, like the original ones were. (if someone had new ones made in china, i hope a cargo container falls on them at the harbor)........................


----------



## lone star

Tattoo is right. I bet not even 100 of them will sell.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

x3 and since this topic is back at the top, I am looking for a 3 row upholstered true la wire wheel to add to my collection. PM me pics and price and we'll go from there. Doesn't need an adapter or horn button but does need to have upholstery intact.


----------



## --JUICE--

cleaning my garage and found a 3 spoke for sale ,anybody wants it let me know no addapter but I think a grant adapter will fit


----------



## --JUICE--

My bad is a grant banjo wood


----------



## SWITCHED 86

--JUICE-- said:


> My bad is a grant banjo wood


 You still got it ??


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

I've got one I'd part with. It is not woodgrain. Or trade for a 3 row wrapped in leather. Pm if serious and you realize it won't be cheap.


----------



## ABRAXASS

cashmoneyspeed said:


> I've got one I'd part with. It is not woodgrain. Or trade for a 3 row wrapped in leather. Pm if serious and you realize it won't be cheap.


How much you thinking cashmoney, cause I got a wood grain LA wire wheel I'm thinking of letting go if price is right also......


----------



## 64 For Life

cashmoneyspeed said:


> I've got one I'd part with. It is not woodgrain. Or trade for a 3 row wrapped in leather. Pm if serious and you realize it won't be cheap.


Pm'd :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

I'm still looking for a 3 row la wire wheel. Pm me if ya have one. 


Here's an la wire steering wheel I've got on my regal. Still haven't seen another one on a car.


----------



## wannabelowrider

cashmoneyspeed said:


> I'm still looking for a 3 row la wire wheel. Pm me if ya have one.
> 
> 
> Here's an la wire steering wheel I've got on my regal. Still haven't seen another one on a car.


Kinda hard to tell on my phone but are those gauges where the heater controls used to be? That's what I wanna do but wasn't sure if they'd fit


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

wannabelowrider said:


> Kinda hard to tell on my phone but are those gauges where the heater controls used to be? That's what I wanna do but wasn't sure if they'd fit


Yes sir. Digital volt and temp gauges that dim when the lights are on. I had to trim a lil off the gauge housings to fit. The custom radio trim plate is exact size as the stock plates also. I used a piece or mirrored acrylic o actually mount the gauges to. I had 3 smaller analog gauges in there before.


----------



## wannabelowrider

I was thinking about using some from glow shift but wasnt sure if they'd fit


----------



## bad idea

lone star said:


> complete LA wire steering wheel, ididit gold adapter with horn button, roadster chip to match the wheels on the car



That's a bad bitch!! I gotta find me one of these wheels now to copper and chrome plate for my Lac.


----------



## Mr Cucho

I been looking for one thou this topic was gona !!' I'm glad is back let see if we lucky to get one B-) hit me up of u hav one if can be a 2 or 3 spoke !!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

If you have one of these for sale, make sure to hit me up with a PM before ya sell it.


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

its not an la wire , but someone might like it 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/14-Chrome-B...Parts_Accessories&hash=item4aca91403e&vxp=mtr


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> its not an la wire , but someone might like it
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/14-Chrome-B...Parts_Accessories&hash=item4aca91403e&vxp=mtr


My homie has that one. Looks good but I don't care for the spokes since they're not spokes and just a flat piece of metal.


----------



## MR.P

cashmoneyspeed said:


> I'm still looking for a 3 row la wire wheel. Pm me if ya have one.
> 
> 
> Here's an la wire steering wheel I've got on my regal. Still haven't seen another one on a car.


Damm! That LA wire steering wheel is f&&%^( Sick!!


----------



## comptonasstimmy

If someone has that steering wheel and adapter for sale pm me!


----------



## Lil_Rob00

Looking for a woodgrain one mahogany wood and a adapter to fit a 94 Fleetwood.


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^ I have an NOS mahogony one sitting on my shelf


----------



## Lil_Rob00

Pics and you willing to sell it?


----------



## ABRAXASS

Lil_Rob00 said:


> Pics and you willing to sell it?


Shoot me a PM with your #, I'll send picks and price


----------



## Lil_Rob00

You still wanting to sell it?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Hit me up if you have a 3 spoke steering wheel for sale. La wire only.


----------



## blackonblack64

looking for a la wire steering wheel willing to pay good money pm me


----------



## jimmyscustoms

I have a or SOLD


----------



## Boy.HighClass

How much pm pics and price plz


----------



## jimmyscustoms

0824_152312_zps517f9bbf.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
0.00 for it SOLD


----------



## hangingloose_4u

Anyone have one or knows where i can get that LA wire type steering wheel?


----------



## ABRAXASS

NOS LA Wire steering wheel back up for sale. $350 plus shipping. Unable to post pictures here. If interested PM me with your #.


----------



## ABRAXASS

ABRAXASS said:


> NOS LA Wire steering wheel back up for sale. $350 plus shipping. Unable to post pictures here. If interested PM me with your #.


*SOLD*


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Anyone have one for sale?


----------



## brn2ridelo

PINK86REGAL said:


> Anyone have one for sale?


X2


----------



## AWSOM69

Google Molina Wood Steering Wheel. They are located in Los Angeles


----------



## AWSOM69

Here is mine. I am about to replace the Grant in my Elco with this


----------



## implala66

AWSOM69 said:


> Google Molina Wood Steering Wheel. They are located in Los Angeles


Phone has been disconnected, any other way of getting a hold of them?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

AWSOM69 said:


> Here is mine. I am about to replace the Grant in my Elco with this
> 
> View attachment 1570314


Nice it has the same look as a genuine la wire


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Hit me up if you have a 3 spoke steering wheel for sale. La wire only.


TTT


----------

